# [ebook] dpunkt Verlag: Java Programmierhandbuch und Referenz



## Christian Fein (17. März 2004)

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/index.html

Kann ich jedem der etwas Programmiererfahrung hat, und Java lernen will wärmstens
empfehlen.

Bei gefallen, kaufen, lohnt sich


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. März 2004)

Auch gut:

http://www.javabuch.de
genauso wie:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/

Gruß Tom


----------

